# How do you like your eggs?



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

..................


----------



## brotagonist

By rotten, I presumed that you were referring to Chinese century eggs. I love them in congee.

You forgot sliced, on toast, or egg salad sandwiches, eggs in salads, and likely a whole lot of other specialties. Duck and quail eggs are great, too.


----------



## Ingélou

Either fried, with bacon, or soft-boiled, in an eggcup with buttery toast. 
The latter was my breakfast every day when I was a child. I never got sick of it. But oddly one of my brothers never liked white of egg and just left it every day.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Either fried. How they are fried depends on what I'm eating. Or deviled ;3


----------



## Pip

George London, appearing on the MET intermission programme back in the 50, told how managed to crack up the contralto singing Erda in Das Rheingold. At the point when Erda appears to Wotan, he(London) edged closer to her and whispered to her just before her opening line "how do you like your eggs?" She sang her opening phrase "Weiche, Wotan, Weiche..." And cracked on her second Weiche.

Btw I like my eggs scrambled.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I scramble them with cheese and ketchup. The ketchup tastes very different when cooked in.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

By looking at the poll results, I think brotagonist really likes eggs.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I like pickled hard-boiled eggs but the feeling certainly isn't mutual.


----------



## violadude

I like Thai Omelettes. In Thailand, they make their omelettes by deep frying the hell out of them. It's not the healthiest but it's freaking yummy.

This is a Thai Pork Omellete, known in Thai has Kai Jeow Moo Sap








I also like fried eggs in certain recipes, like Bibimbap.









I've also tried roasted and hard boiled eggs and I hated it. I don't like things that are creamy AND salty/savory.


----------



## trazom

Florestan said:


> I scramble them with cheese and ketchup. The ketchup tastes very different when cooked in.


I _love_ eggs with ketchup, scrambled egg sandwiches on English muffin toast! so good. I actually had an omelet today and it was enjoyable, but i had to force myself to eat it just for the protein. I've sort of been eating one meal a day the past week or so.


----------



## Ukko

I couldn't select 'fried', because the condition of the resulting egg is all-important. The yolk must be runny, the white not. In that exalted state, and duplicated, the eggs can be placed on top of a plate of corned beef hash - and then mashed into the hash. Or one egg on each half of a toasted muffin (Sometimes when the yolk is bitten into a bit of it will splash onto one's face; delectable). Or just on the plate with the bacon and hashbrowns. A visual delight, then the yolks are broken and commingled with the potato and bacon.

Other than that, I have no interest in eggs.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Oh fried eggs in ramen noodles is amazing!


----------



## Vaneyes

One of several variances, which I'll have in a few minutes.:tiphat:


----------



## senza sordino

I like eggs in many different ways: scrambled, fried, boiled, poached, salad, scotch etc. But never runny. I have no need to dip my soldiers in runny eggs like so many others do. I think I'm worried about salmonella.


----------



## Guest

Boy to girl at a discothèque:
Boy : How do you like your eggs in the morning?
Girl : Unfertilised. Get lost !


----------



## KenOC

All kinds of eggs! At home we often have sous vide eggs, cooked at 150 degrees F for 45 minutes. Nothing like them, cracked on toast or fried hashbrowns! This morning, at a restaurant, I had tempura eggs, essentially poached eggs with a crispy tempura coating. Not sure how they do that, but it works.

A favorite breakfast is sliced hardboiled eggs in cream sauce, ladled over crispy pan-fried English muffins. Other times, deviled eggs are quite welcome. Yes, eggs. After all, we're descended from tree climbers, always looking for those tasty ovoids.


----------



## ptr

I enjoy most cooking methods but for raw or rotten and always in moderation, soft boiled with (Swedish) "kaviar" is a breakfast favourite the rest of the world is still unable to enjoy.

/ptr


----------



## Blancrocher

ptr said:


> with (Swedish) "kaviar"


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caviar

Interesting--next time I'm in Sweden I'll try it!


----------



## ptr

Blancrocher said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caviar
> 
> Interesting--next time I'm in Sweden I'll try it!


Not really the Russian type, it's more like this variety; *Kalles Kaviar*, based on cod's rum and more pasty in consistance... Very local taste tradition.. I think You can buy it world wide at any IKEA!

/ptr


----------



## Kivimees

ptr said:


> Not really the Russian type, it's more like this variety; *Kalles Kaviar*, based on cod's rum and more pasty in consistance... Very local taste tradition.. I think You can buy it world wide at any IKEA!


I've seen this in every supermarket. Maybe I'll pick up a tube on the way home.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

ptr said:


> Not really the Russian type, it's more like this variety; *Kalles Kaviar*, based on cod's rum and more pasty in consistance... Very local taste tradition.. I think You can buy it world wide at any IKEA!
> 
> /ptr


Thank you Sweden, for giving us IKEA, I love IKEA so much. I wish the rest of the world would become a little more inspired to try to be more like you, Sweden (in terms of your reputation), IKEA is a good first step......


----------



## ptr

Kivimees said:


> I've seen this in every supermarket. Maybe I'll pick up a tube on the way home.


This is a part of our plan to culturally reoccupy Estonia! 

I often have it with Estonian type "Black Bread" (musta leiba) or Swedish Hard Bread (Knäckebröd), butter and sliced soft boiled eggs!

/ptr


----------



## clavichorder

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Thank you Sweden, for giving us IKEA, I love IKEA so much. I wish the rest of the world would become a little more inspired to try to be more like you, Sweden (in terms of your reputation), IKEA is a good first step......


Man, Ikea may have a great selection and all, but I have an irrational dislike of it. I recall having to spend long depressing hours there as a younger kid, wandering around in its sterile, industrial environment, while my mom bought furniture and various appliances.


----------



## QuietGuy

Scrambled, with a bit of garlic salt and onion powder stirred in, topped with salsa and cheese.


----------



## SarahNorthman

clavichorder said:


> Man, Ikea may have a great selection and all, but I have an irrational dislike of it. I recall having to spend long depressing hours there as a younger kid, wandering around in its sterile, industrial environment, while my mom bought furniture and various appliances.


I've never been to IKEA before though I am curious. I do love Sweden though!


----------



## clavichorder

I am going to treat myself to some eggs this morning...


----------



## Jos

Fried, sunny side up, I believe is the expression.
The white needs to be completely solidified, the yellow however needs to be runny.
For breakfast with bacon only, for lunch with bacon and slices tomato. On lightly toasted bread.
Oh, and they always go in pairs.....

Had this at least three times per week, but due to some cholestrol-issues (mild ones, nothing to worry about) I've restricted myself to once a week only.


----------



## Kivimees

clavichorder said:


> Man, Ikea may have a great selection and all, but I have an irrational dislike of it. I recall having to spend long depressing hours there as a younger kid, wandering around in its sterile, industrial environment, while my mom bought furniture and various appliances.


I'm happy to report that I bought a tube of that Swedish caviar, not only without long depressing hours in a sterile, industrial environment, but picked up a six-pack at the same time.


----------



## hpowders

How do I like my eggs?

Most of the time, in the shell.

I only eat eggs when on a tour away from home with breakfast buffet included and that would be an egg white omelet with ham, green peppers, onions, mushrooms and black pepper.


----------



## Tristan

Baked into a dessert.

Don't kill me, but I honestly hate eggs and I try to pretend they're not even in baked desserts


----------



## clara s

vaneyes said:


> one of several variances, which i'll have in a few minutes.:tiphat:


mmmmmmm

my favourite

and also this with eggs
have you tried it?


----------



## The nose

Fried with bacon, sausage, toast and coffee. I love breakfast.


----------



## Jos

clara s said:


> mmmmmmm
> 
> my favourite
> 
> and also this with eggs
> have you tried it?
> 
> View attachment 58129


Favourite of my kids a few years back, in Dutch they are called "wentelteefjes" (French toast...?) , to be enjoyed with some sugar. Now they are teenagers and have been on an intensive course in the art of frying eggs by daddy. The kitchen is sometimes completely blue with smoke when three hungry teens have had a go at a fry-up....


----------



## GreenMamba

Eggs are possibly my single favorite food. I love them all kinds of ways, though preferably with a runny yolk.

I'm not thrilled with the trend (in the US at least) of over-stuffing omelets. Eggs shouldn't merely be a delivery system for other foods. In fact, I'm OK with plain omelets, as long as they aren't dry.


----------



## hpowders

Kivimees said:


> I'm happy to report that I bought a tube of that Swedish caviar, not only without long depressing hours in a sterile, industrial environment, but picked up a six-pack at the same time.


Would you be willing to trade that caviar for a newly found symphony by Pettersson?


----------



## clara s

Jos said:


> Favourite of my kids a few years back, in Dutch they are called "wentelteefjes" (French toast...?) , to be enjoyed with some sugar. Now they are teenagers and have been on an intensive course in the art of frying eggs by daddy. The kitchen is sometimes completely blue with smoke when three hungry teens have had a go at a fry-up....


lucky daddy hahaha

yes, with sugar, very delicious taste

so, wentelteefjes it is


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Would you be willing to trade that caviar for a newly found symphony by Pettersson?


material against spiritual food

unfaiiiiiiir hahaha

our world is full of temptations


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> material against spiritual food
> 
> unfaiiiiiiir hahaha
> 
> our world is full of temptations


No thanks. I will take the material food every time. I'm not that "deep".

I can't live on philosophy.

I'd rather be a sated idiot than a starving Colline.

See you at the Sushi bar!!


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> No thanks. I will take the material food every time. I'm not that "deep".
> 
> I can't live on philosophy.
> 
> I'd rather be a sated idiot than a starving Colline.
> 
> See you at the Sushi bar!!


then, if you are going to trade Pettersson, then do it with beluga


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> then, if you are going to trade Pettersson, then do it with beluga


Of course!! Only the best for the best! You think I'm a con artist?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Fried or scrambled. I used to put food colourant in them so that they'd look less boring when boiled.


----------



## ArtMusic

Fried or soft boiled.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

All of the (edible) options I like, but my top picks there are scrambled and omelette.

hmmm why is the spell-check saying that omelette isn't a word?


----------



## KenOC

GreenMamba said:


> In fact, I'm OK with plain omelets, as long as they aren't dry.


Dry omelets are a threat to our society's moral fiber. I'm pressing for federal legislation.

Every restaurant in California that serves eggs has a notice in the menu, like: "Warning: Eating undercooked eggs may cause salmonella and other diseases." Really? Is it this, at long last, that we have come to???


----------



## Kivimees

hpowders said:


> Would you be willing to trade that caviar for a newly found symphony by Pettersson?


No need to trade. Just drop by with the newly found symphony and we can share the caviar.

We can share the six-pack too.


----------



## Albert7

Fried eggs with hard yolk. Or eggs Benedict.


----------



## Pugg

How can something, that comes out of the back of a chicken, ever taste good is beyond me .


----------



## SarahNorthman

albertfallickwang said:


> Fried eggs with hard yolk. Or eggs Benedict.


I've never had eggs Benedict before. Mostly I'm just curious about the hollandaise sauce.


----------



## Bellinilover

Poached, scrambled, soft-boiled, or in an omelette. I don't like fried eggs at all.


----------



## davidaunes

Fried with french fries, but also scrambled, poached, in an omelette and hard boiled.


----------



## Guest

Other.

Free range.


----------



## KenOC

My wife has lately taken to making corned beef hash with tinned Argentina corned beef, frozen raw hash browns, mustard powder, and a few more spices for good measure. Mix and fry to get a nice crispness. At the last stages, break two eggs on top, cover the frying pan, and cook until the eggs are the right consistency. Eat!


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

KenOC said:


> My wife has lately taken to making corned beef hash with tinned Argentina corned beef, frozen raw hash browns, mustard powder, and a few more spices for good measure. Mix and fry to get a nice crispness. At the last stages, break two eggs on top, cover the frying pan, and cook until the eggs are the right consistency. Eat!


Sounds like something my father would love to devour. It reminds me that proper cooking is a skill which has become rare, I guess due to irresponsible parenting. I've met some people who don't even know how to boil an egg.


----------



## KenOC

Something new egg-wise this morning. It tasted very good.

Chop or slice fresh mushrooms of any kind. Sauté for three minutes in olive oil with salt and pepper plus a sprig of rosemary. Discard the rosemary and set the mushrooms aside. Toast two slices of bread until crisp. Butter one side of each. Rub the buttered sides with one large peeled clove of garlic (for the taste). Fry two large eggs on low heat, covering the pan after one minute so that the whites will be firm and the yolks will still be liquid. Put the two pieces of toast on a plate and cover them with the mushrooms. Put the eggs on top of that. Salt and pepper and sprinkle with a bit of parsley. Eat.


----------



## Sloe

In the form of pancakes or eggcheese.


----------



## KenOC

SarahNorthman said:


> I've never had eggs Benedict before. Mostly I'm just curious about the hollandaise sauce.


Eggs Benedict is one of my all time favorite breakfast dishes. But it can be hard to find it made really well. Often the meat is too thick or too salty, or the Hollandaise sauce is really crummy. But I had the best EB of my life last month in a small beachside restaurant up at Seal Beach. Will be going back, soon.

Common variants here on the US West Coast are Benedicts made with crab meat or smoked salmon, both good. Also common is Eggs Florentine, a Benedict made with spinach instead of the meat.


----------



## KenOC

Positive reinforcement works! I have been thanking my wife profusely the past few days for her morning's efforts and she's getting quite enthusiastic about breakfasts. This morning she made her version of Hangtown Fry, so called for the original name of the town of Placerville in central California.

Prepare ingredients (amounts for two people):

- 4 jumbo eggs, pre-mixed in a bowl with salt and pepper added to taste
- 1/4 cup chicken liver, carefully de-veined and cut in small pieces
- 1/4 cup medium (not large) oysters, tough parts removed, each cut into four pieces
- 2 links (equiv.) uncooked breakfast sausage, cut up (bacon can be used)
- 2 green onions, chopped
- 1/2 tomato, peeled and diced fairly small.

Brown the sausage in olive oil. Add onions and sauté briefly until completely coated with oil. Add the liver and cook, stirring, until the color changes (turns lighter). Add the oysters and stir until they just turn white.

Pour in the eggs. Scoop out a spot on the side and add the tomato pieces. Sprinkle a tiny bit of sugar directly on the tomato pieces to counteract their acidity. Immediately mix everything together and continue cooking, stirring a few times, until the eggs are the right consistency. Remove from heat. Sprinkle parsley on top if you like. Serve immediately.

Some pretty fancy scrambled eggs!


----------



## SarahNorthman

KenOC said:


> Eggs Benedict is one of my all time favorite breakfast dishes. But it can be hard to find it made really well. Often the meat is too thick or too salty, or the Hollandaise sauce is really crummy. But I had the best EB of my life last month in a small beachside restaurant up at Seal Beach. Will be going back, soon.
> 
> Common variants here on the US West Coast are Benedicts made with crab meat or smoked salmon, both good. Also common is Eggs Florentine, a Benedict made with spinach instead of the meat.


Looks like I have a hunt on my hands.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Lately ive been eating my eggs scrambled with Onion, Tomato, Hatch green Chile, and occasionally cheese. The green chile season is big here in New Mexico.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Pugg said:


> How can something, that comes out of the back of a chicken, ever taste good is beyond me .


I try not to eat the shell. :devil:


----------



## SarahNorthman

elgars ghost said:


> I try not to eat the shell. :devil:


Yes egg shell. I will have a side of stabbing gum pain and a Hint of blood.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

How wouldn't want an egg fried like this?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Not with blood in them. I cracked an egg earlier this evening and there was a good bit of blood mixed in the white.  We tossed it and started over. According to internet searches there is no harm to cooking and eating an egg with blood in it, but most people said they tossed it also.


----------



## Couchie

Best with a chicky inside for some crunch.


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

I've seen that 'meat 'n' egg' combo on TV - being sold at a stall somewhere in SE Asia. I'd never want to diss any nation's eating habits based on my unfamiliarity/squeamishness but I think I would have to avoid things such as that.


----------



## Krummhorn

Omelet (I make my own) and hard boiled. The church ladies have hard boiled eggs out after the early church service - good protein to help me make it through the rest of the morning.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Couchie said:


> Best with a chicky inside for some crunch.


Isn't that balut? Or however you spell it?


----------



## PeteW

Poached, on toast, bit of salt & pepper.


----------



## PetrB

With a hole punched in each end, the contents blown out, and the shell as object then exquisitely painted.


----------



## PetrB

elgars ghost said:


> ^
> ^
> 
> I've seen that 'meat 'n' egg' combo on TV - being sold at a stall somewhere in SE Asia. I'd never want to diss any nation's eating habits based on my unfamiliarity/squeamishness but I think I would have to avoid things such as that.


You probably wouldn't go for the large honey-coated fried crunchy cockroaches on sticks, either -- as sold by street vendors in Thailand, where they are very popular, teenagers seen happily munching away on them as if they were candy!

Reminds me of the Chinese saying, "If its back faces heaven, it is edible."


----------



## Josh

My wife makes a killer (no pun intended) fried egg on toasted English muffin with melted cheddar cheese on top, bacon on the side...yum!


----------



## SixFootScowl

I tried to scramble an egg in it's shell, but could not make it work. It looks so easy:


----------



## KenOC

Josh said:


> My wife makes a killer (no pun intended) fried egg on toasted English muffin with melted cheddar cheese on top, bacon on the side...yum!


My wife makes this too. It's yummy. This morning it's sliced hardboiled eggs in cream sauce poured over toasted English muffin halves and sprinkled with small pieces of crisp bacon.


----------



## elgar's ghost

PetrB said:


> You probably wouldn't go for the large honey-coated fried crunchy cockroaches on sticks, either -- as sold by street vendors in Thailand, where they are very popular, teenagers seen happily munching away on them as if they were candy!
> 
> Reminds me of the Chinese saying, "If its back faces heaven, it is edible."


I agree - I'm very irrational and probably a bit hypocritical with it. Like many Westerners I can merrily eat sea-dwelling creepy-crawlies like shrimp which look like a cross between an insect and a centipede and when shelled look like grubs but I baulk at the though of eating insects or their larvae.


----------



## Posie

Southern-style Grits and Eggs 

I don't eat them very often now, but when I do, they bring back childhood memories of my grandparents' farm.


----------

